# Well, apparently I'm famous (infamous?), or:  How not to provide constructive critique



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

It would seem that I'm famous...  I have been featured on the blog of banned TPF member Andrew Molitor
( TPF username amolitor ).  I'm not sure what I've done to earn such an "honour"  but both myself and another TPF member seem to have won the "be roasted by Andrew" lottery today.  In addition to having our images stolen he has, under the veil of critique, been extremely disparaging of our work. 

While I appreciate that [for the most part] anyone can say anything about anyone on the Internet, and I understand that not everyone is going to like my work, it bothers me to not only have someone steal my images for their own gain, but to do so in such a childish manner.

</vent>

Edit:  Thanks to @Derrel for letting me know about this.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 13, 2018)

Why bother acknowledging the web site?


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

What a pretentious pile of crap that blog piece is. If I were you I wouldn’t lose any sleep over that drivel.  He has a lot of nerve stealing your photo though.


----------



## pip_dog (Mar 13, 2018)

That blog post is a good example of a strawman argument, sorry your photos were used like that.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

Ha!

Write your own blog disparaging his practices.....that'll show him! Blog vs Blog......Blog gate!

Na. Your not going to care in about 10 minutes. 

Someone that didn't get oooh'd and aaah'd as much as he though he deserved has now taken issue with a well established form of photography in order to make his own sound like it's a NEW approach. In this he's taken a cheap shot at a couple of people thinking this is his great payback when in reality it just reads as butthurt.

Just call all tubes of hemroid creme amolitor.
P.S. now that I've said that, you'll for ever get a chuckle in the drugstore. lol


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 13, 2018)

So he was trained as a mathmatecian yet something doesn't add up. Working as a software monkey?? Doesn't that refer to someone they hire to test software - as in so simple a monkey could do it? And a part time photographer? 

John to quote a phrase "there will always be donkey holes"


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2018)

i would issue him a DMCA takedown notice.  cant you get money from people that steal your images?


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2018)

Think about how sad his life is. Then never think of him again.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

480sparky said:


> Why bother acknowledging the web site?


In large part because I am certain he will troll stroll through the forums. 



SquarePeg said:


> What a pretentious pile of crap that blog piece is. If I were you I wouldn’t lose any sleep over that drivel.  He has a lot of nerve stealing your photo though.


None will be! 



pip_dog said:


> That blog post is a good example of a strawman argument, sorry your photos were used like that.


Thanks - if that's the worst case of image theft I have to deal with, I figure I'm getting off pretty damn lucky!



zombiesniper said:


> Ha!
> 
> Write your own blog disparaging his practices.....that'll show him! Blog vs Blog......Blog gate!
> 
> ...


"Preparation A"? 



smoke665 said:


> So he was trained as a mathmatecian yet something doesn't add up. Working as a software monkey?? Doesn't that refer to someone they hire to test software - as in so simple a monkey could do it? And a part time photographer?
> 
> John to quote a phrase "there will always be donkey holes"





pixmedic said:


> i would issue him a DMCA takedown notice.  cant you get money from people that steal your images?


I thought about it - not really sure it's worth the effort though.  I'm pretty sure I'm not going to lose too many customers over it.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 13, 2018)

Omg I just looked at his portfolio...


----------



## espresso2x (Mar 13, 2018)

You're respected as a working pro John, by people who know more than a thing or two about photography.


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 13, 2018)

From his portfolio page.

_"I don't have a portfolio online. While online portfolios are not intrinsically dumb, they're not consistent with the way I work. Now, if you're just here because I pissed you off somewhere and you want to see some pictures so you can confirm your already formed opinion that I suck, well, I can point you to a few posts that contain pictures."
_
Sounds like someone makes a habit of pissing people off. lol


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 13, 2018)

What a completely petty thing to do.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 13, 2018)

Sounds vaguely familiar to another troll who's makes an appearance here every so often under different names.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 13, 2018)

Your work doesn’t need defending, John.I’m with Braineack, and the Stoic philosopher, Epictetus, who said, “Did he say those terrible things about me? I guess he didn’t know my other faults or he would have mentioned them too.”  A strong and sensible man, I think.


----------



## terri (Mar 13, 2018)

Sounds like someone still isn't over being banned from this "dysfunctional Internet forum."


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry this happened.  I'd be ticked too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 13, 2018)

Can’t say that I remember him at all...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

Braineack said:


> Omg I just looked at his portfolio...


He's got his own style...



espresso2x said:


> You're respected as a working pro John, by people who know more than a thing or two about photography.


Cheers!  I like to think I get one right now and then!



zombiesniper said:


> From his portfolio page.
> 
> _"I don't have a portfolio online. While online portfolios are not intrinsically dumb, they're not consistent with the way I work. Now, if you're just here because I pissed you off somewhere and you want to see some pictures so you can confirm your already formed opinion that I suck, well, I can point you to a few posts that contain pictures."
> _
> Sounds like someone makes a habit of pissing people off. lol


I'd say that's a safe assumption!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2018)

DanOstergren said:


> What a completely petty thing to do.


That was my assessment!



smoke665 said:


> Sounds vaguely familiar to another troll who's makes an appearance here every so often under different names.


Ayyyyyy-yup!



otherprof said:


> Your work doesn’t need defending, John.I’m with Braineack, and the Stoic philosopher, Epictetus, who said, “Did he say those terrible things about me? I guess he didn’t know my other faults or he would have mentioned them too.”  A strong and sensible man, I think.


Great quote! 



terri said:


> Sounds like someone still isn't over being banned from this "dysfunctional Internet forum."


I suspect he makes a career of not getting over things!



AlanKlein said:


> Sorry this happened.  I'd be ticked too.


Thanks, though the more I think about it, the less it bothers me.  I suspect most of his on-line posting is an exercise in self-gratification and posts like that are nothing more than a way to deal with personal frustration.



SquarePeg said:


> Can’t say that I remember him at all...


Not a bad thing!


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm indulging and having a little fun in the comments of his blog. This guy is free to say what he likes, but that doesn't exempt him from hearing what we think.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 14, 2018)

My photo is the 2nd one on the blog.   I'm not sure why it's even on there but at least credit my work.  I'm proud of it LOL  

On another note, as a professional I rarely talk about other people's photos unless I'm specifically asked.  We all have different approach to photography and how we tell a story, and it's very subjected.  It is a petty behavior.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 14, 2018)

I think I remember him making a very inconsiderate comment on the forum here a few years back on a family photo with kids. Inconsiderate, no, actually horrible. This set my respect level for his opinion then.


----------



## Overread (Mar 14, 2018)

Ok now I'm insulted! I don't even feature!

I mean its not as if I want his attention, but still he left me out!


----------



## Strider64 (Mar 14, 2018)

I disagree with him when he mocks pictures being taken for memories, they are taking pictures for memories. About 3 or 4 months ago I decided to colorize a photograph of my mother getting ready on her wedding day. I figure the photographer has long gone to the pearly gates (My parents were married 66 years) and mother passed away in early 2017. The original photograph unedited is still better than my colorization of the photograph, for I was just trying to visualize what my mom's wedding would look like in color. Here's the photograph:



before-after-01 by John Pepp, on Flickr

A wedding or engagement photographs will become memories for family member such as a son, daughter, grandson, granddaughter or whoever. Sure the above photograph was stage, for I'm sure my mom was already ready for her wedding by the time this picture was taken. Even though it was stage I'm sure my mother was thinking about something else. Just like that vain attempt of mocking the photograph(s) of the engagement session. Sure they were posing for the camera(s), but I'm sure they were doing so in hopes of capturing a moment in time / memory. Someday, some family member is going to stumble across that photograph and say to themselves "Mom and Dad were truly happy back then". I wasted to much on this sad person that finds pleasure in a vain attempt to tear apart other people's work or memories.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 14, 2018)

otherprof said:


> Your work doesn’t need defending, John.I’m with Braineack, and the Stoic philosopher, Epictetus, who said, “Did he say those terrible things about me? I guess he didn’t know my other faults or he would have mentioned them too.”  A strong and sensible man, I think.



mine's more this:






Hello, Mr. Roark. I hoped I'd meet you someday, like this, alone. You shouldn't mind talking to me.

What about?

There's a building that should've been yours. There are buildings going up all over the city, chances refused to you and given to fools. You're walking the streets while they do the work you love but cannot obtain. This city is closed to you.

It is I who have done it. - Don't you want to know my motive?

No.

I'm fighting you, and I shall fight you in every way I can.

You're free to do what you please.

Mr. Roark, we're alone here. Why don't you tell me what you think of me in any words you wish?

But I don't think of you.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 14, 2018)

Is that from The Fountainhead? 

Anyway, I used to sometimes read his blog but eventually didn't anymore because it mostly seemed to be criticizing other bloggers. (So stop reading them...)

And yes, Andrew, I know you are probably reading this because TPF has been referenced on occasion. If you have a problem with something here, why not post and say so? I guess it's easier to sit at your keyboard and type about it to yourself (or anyone who will read it).

Sorry John this happened to you, certainly you don't deserve it.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> .......
> And yes, Andrew, I know you are probably reading this because TPF has been referenced on occasion. .......



If he had administration privileges on the site,  he has access to data that will show a sudden spike in multiple click-throughs from here.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 14, 2018)

I don't know if he did or not... I hope not. 

I have read comments by him on his blog about something on here, so I could tell he was reading this forum. I don't know how often but I guess he still does if he's reposting photos from here and talking about them. 

I gotta go see this...


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 14, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> I don't know if he did or not... I hope not.
> 
> I have read comments by him on his blog about something on here, so I could tell he was reading this forum. I don't know how often but I guess he still does if he's reposting photos from here and talking about them.
> 
> I gotta go see this...



its just what andrew wanted. some traffic to his mostly defunct blog and a bit of a dust-up here.


----------



## Cortian (Mar 14, 2018)

Clear now is that to which I must aspire--a goal worthy of my efforts: To be criticized in wossname's blog!


----------



## weepete (Mar 14, 2018)

I remember Ami, he did post some good stuff about composition if I remember correctly but he could quite easily rub people up the wrong way. 

# Haters gonna hate


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 14, 2018)

You'll always be Infamously Famous to me  


or Famously Infamous.


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 14, 2018)

weepete said:


> I remember Ami, he did post some good stuff about composition if I remember correctly but he could quite easily rub people up the wrong way.
> 
> # Haters gonna hate



I guess you can be the most knowledgeable person in the world and people still don't want to deal with you because of the way you communicate with others.  I personally don't know him at all.  He sounds like a nice person but it seems like he has a lot of negative energy.


----------



## nerwin (Mar 15, 2018)

I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.



Holy crap, really??? 

To be clear, I am not shocked because because of who did that, but that _anyone _would do that. That's awful


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2018)

The only way some people know how to improve themselves is to make everyone else worse.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.




OMG! i remember that now. 
yes, i believe it was him as well.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.



Wow this guy is just a real peach isn't he?


----------



## Vtec44 (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.



Is he right, though?   

I'm totally kidding!!!  I don't get how some photographers hate on other photographers so much.  We all shoot differently.


----------



## DanOstergren (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.


Your photos are actually very good, so I think that's really laughable and pathetic of him to do. It shows his own insecurities very clearly.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 15, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I believe that's the same guy that found my email address and said I suck and should give up.



Geez, it was supposed to be a joke from an anonymous  member and now you've ruined it!! 

Sorry, just kidding, that was pretty bad.


----------



## sleist (Mar 17, 2018)

Not surprised.  I remember him from when I posted here more often.
A true legend in his own mind.


----------



## pendennis (Mar 17, 2018)

Some of the folks have been more than kind to this moron.  If he had any concept of composition, exposure, or any other aspect of photography, he obviously doesn't show it in his work.  I don't expect folks to expound on elements of photography, but I do expect them to display expertise, especially in public fora.  

His "portfolio" of SAN FRAN CISCO looks less than amateurish.  In fact, it's an insult to amateurs.  Likewise his other so-called efforts; more aptly lack thereof.

I've seen photos shot with Brownie Starflexes that had better composition and exposure.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 17, 2018)

At the risk of sending more traffic there - Sharon, did you see the part 3 on portraiture? The reason I ask is he mentions something we were just talking about (Masterclass with Ron Howard). Seems like quite a coincidence. Made me wonder, how much time does he spend looking on here? didn't think he liked the site so why bother? (No, I don't expect an answer.) 

And good for you, Dan, way to stand up for a friend.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2018)

pendennis said:


> Some of the folks have been more than kind to this moron.  If he had any concept of composition, exposure, or any other aspect of photography, he obviously doesn't show it in his work.  I don't expect folks to expound on elements of photography, but I do expect them to display expertise, especially in public fora.
> 
> His "portfolio" of SAN FRAN CISCO looks less than amateurish.  In fact, it's an insult to amateurs.  Likewise his other so-called efforts; more aptly lack thereof.
> 
> I've seen photos shot with Brownie Starflexes that had better composition and exposure.


Well, let's not compound impolite behavior by exhibiting it here.    Andrew has been needlessly rude and unkind, so let's agree to take the high road here and not engage in like behavior.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2018)

480sparky said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > .......
> ...


Admin privileges here?  Heavens, no.  He had regular member status only.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 17, 2018)

terri said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > vintagesnaps said:
> ...



Not here..... at HIS site.


----------



## terri (Mar 17, 2018)

Ah, ok.  I would imagine that depends on what platform it's run on, and his willingness to pay.  

At any rate, who cares?  He's like the Wicked Witch of the West.....he has no power _here_.     Begone!


----------



## snowbear (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh, crap.  I’d forgotten all about him. I think he was the first person to be put on my ignore list.

John,  no worries; I doubt the audience is very high.


----------



## enezdez (Mar 22, 2018)

The guy sounds pretentious & full of animosity (angst)...pay him no mind!!!


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 24, 2018)

OMG just had a look at his mumbling on, sorry to see and hear of the photos nicked.  One very bad rotten apple I think covers my thoughts for a person like that.


----------

